# Auto-Sleeprs, Ravenna - is there something wrong with them?



## tonyt

Looks like a pretty nice mh to me - good base vehicle (Transit), reputable converter (AS) so why are there so few around and so few MHF members seem to own one.

What do you lot know that I don't?

Am I about to waste my money?

Tony


----------



## 94639

*Auto Sleepers Ravenna*

Hi TonyT

We have had our Auto Sleepers Ravenna, which we purchased new, for just over a year. No problems whatsoever with the vehicle at all, we are absolutely delighted with it. Build quality is very good and we really like the end lounge layout. Ours is on a Peugeot Boxer 2.8hdi base so I cannot comment on the Ford powered version. We to are suprised that there does not appear to be too many Ravennas about, I am sure that if you decide to purchase one you will not be disappointed.


----------



## zulurita

I don't have one but have seen a few around. Those I have talked to seem to like them.


----------



## 90136

*Autosleeper Ravenna*

When I first received my Ravenna we did have a few problems, but this was mainly due to poor PDI carried out by Marquis, now the van is fine and in particular the Transit automatic is excellent. The end dinette layout is good, the build quality is good no rattles, my wifes on fault is that the glass lid over the sink restricts the use of the tap. Would I buy another well in the circumstances we might not get the chance, consider Don Amotts import of the SEA group


----------



## 94639

*Auto Sleepers Ravenna*

Auto Sleepers are still producing the Ravenna model. It is now being marketed under their spin off brand name of Orian. The Orian Dorado is exactly the same as the Ravenna.


----------



## Diesel_Dan

*Auto-Sleeper Ravenna*

Hi we own a Ford Transit base Ravenna (2002) and are very pleased with It. :lol: Owned this van for a year now and only had a couple of minor faults which I corrected my self.( we bought this van from a dealer 300 miles from home, could not find a second hand Ravenna at the right price near by.) Easy to service and spares (service items) are readily available from my local Ford Dealer. I do all my own servicing.
Had a lovely trip from here in Arbroath to Lake Bled in Slovenia during July and the Van was very comfortable for 3 of us. Our 20 year old Son came along as we were heading for the mountains. With us in the rear lounge (bed) and our Son sleeping in the overcab bed there was plenty of room to get to the toilet during the night etc. Overcab bed is a little small for an adult.
The Ravenna is a nice size 6.05M approx 20feet. It is easy to park and manouvere in town or on narrow roads. Get about 26 MPG overall, cruiseing about 65MPH.
I would certainly recommend the Ravenna.

John McDonald


----------



## peejay

Can't remember which way round it is but one has the heki rooflight over the (small) sleeper cab which seems a silly place for it and the other has it over the lounge, much more sensible, i have heard of problems with the shower tray filling with water from the waste tank when on the move, however most autosleepers are generally well screwed together and have excellent residuals when the time comes to trade in, you'll always get a good price on an A/Sleeper

pete.


----------



## Bazbro

Not a Ravenna owner, but its slightly larger brother the Rienza - same base vehicle and engine though.

After a large number of comparatively minor but infuriating faults were put right at the factory (it's got to go back for a couple more 'adjustments'), we're very pleased with the vehicle - suits us down to the ground.

The quality of AutoSleepers has, IMHO, slipped a bit in recent years, and I hope the injection of new money/supervision/techniques/ideas by "that foreign lot wot 'ave just taken over" A/S, will improve things. There are aspects of their design that are stodgy, old-fashioned and 'amateur' and a bit of Italian flair might help. Having said that, the quality is immeasurably superior to a lot of the cheaper Italian imports, but nowhere near as good as the German m/homes. Look after it and you'll be fine.

The Ford base vehicle engine is super - very strong, bags of power, easy (and v cheap!) to service, and we hope to get many, many years use out of it. Spares and servicing in years to come will, I hope, be a doddle. The Ford bodywork (underneath) will need looking after, but a liberal coating of Waxoyl, or maybe attention by RustBusters, might be a good investment.

Good luck with your new Ravenna - you'll love it.


----------



## tonyt

Thanks for all your responses - I feel somewhat reassured about spending all that money - all I now have to do is find one!

ps - I've made a note of all your names so if I do get one and it turns out to be a dud'n, ................................

Thanks again.
Tony


----------



## 94639

*Auto Sleepers Ravenna*

Hi TonyT
WE bought our Ravenna from Southern Motorhome Centre at Taplow which is just off of the M4 near to Maidenhead. They currently have one up for sale see
http://www.southernmotorhomes.co.uk/cgi-bin/detail.pl?v=2267
Speak to Mike Graves or Sam Lewis for further details.
We can thoroughly recommend the company, we have had great service from them


----------

